# Bought my first N scale today



## Vincent (Jan 28, 2018)

The VERY entry-level Bachman Thunder Valley N scale ran great right out of the box, despite being over six years old (still in its unopened original box).

Thanks to reading this forum I learned the importance of connecting the tracks perfectly right to avoid problems. Despite the hassles of connecting everything correctly, it was worth it.


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

nice . love that arch way


----------



## Vincent (Jan 28, 2018)

sid said:


> nice . love that arch way


Thank you. I bought it for $1 at a pawnshop. It is filled with wiring that requires three flat disk batteries, yet it has no lights.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Enjoy that train, Vincent. N-scale can be a bit frustrating at times due to it's size, but you sure can get a lot of train into a small space! Did you get a discount price due to its age?


----------



## Vincent (Jan 28, 2018)

Fire21 said:


> Enjoy that train, Vincent. N-scale can be a bit frustrating at times due to it's size, but you sure can get a lot of train into a small space! Did you get a discount price due to its age?


10% off. But you can't find out the age until you open it.


----------



## 89Suburban (Jan 4, 2017)

That's the set I got when I started out in N too.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Enjoy it Vincent. Its way too small for my nerve damaged hand.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR (Jul 29, 2018)

Kool,

Will you start finding all those neat things now in N scale. Love your posts, you find stuff I never would have thought existed.

I love my N scale stuff, but think HO would have been a better size to deal with. I have plenty of room, but now I have a lot of room. I am looking for high detailed tanker cars, late model if you run into any of them.

Welcome to N scale sir.


----------



## 89Suburban (Jan 4, 2017)

How is this train layout holding up?


----------



## prrfan (Dec 19, 2014)

The OP is no longer on the forum, unfortunately.


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

caught the end of the caboose and away he went to no longer be seen .


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

prrfan said:


> The OP is no longer on the forum, unfortunately.


It is true that he left under less than optimal circumstances several months ago, and hasn't posted since the endorsement of January, but he's not gone.

According to the member list, his last visit was just a few days ago, 8/20/19.


----------



## prrfan (Dec 19, 2014)

CTValleyRR said:


> prrfan said:
> 
> 
> > The OP is no longer on the forum, unfortunately.
> ...


That’s good to know. Would like to see him posting again.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Same here, he posted some off the wall stuff but I always enjoyed it.

Magic


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

lurking in the shadows waiting to pounce hahahahahahahaha


----------

